# PLEASE HELP 1940's???? Firestone super cruiser



## chadbob (Jun 20, 2011)

Any help on what year this is ? WHats it worth ?  Any details




firestone 001 by bubbletop1962, on Flickr


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a 1941 Colson made supercruiser to be sold at Firestone that I would be interested in purchasing... if that's your intent, please pm me and lmk where you're located.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## npence (Jun 20, 2011)

This bike was only built for one year then they went to war and was never built again. yours is missing a lot of the correct parts but has some parts that I need to finish my girls super cruiser. great find.


----------



## hcdsign (Aug 31, 2011)

if this bike was in deed parted out, i am looking to purchase the drop outs and supporting hardware from the cushioner fork, or any cushioner fork for that matter.

any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Howie.


----------

